# Milk price



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I copy and pasted this from FB



Rusty Herr







feeling shocked.
22 hrs · Lancaster, PA ·

So my son ordered a chocolate milk at a restaurant this evening (were going to go to mud bogs but got rained out... very perplexing I know...) so got the bill for the one, 12 oz. glass of probably 1 or 2℅ milk... $3.50!!! (Compared to the soft drinks being a full dollar less. No wonder milk consumption is down!) Comes to $37.33/gallon. The farmer producing it is getting paid less than half that for 100 POUNDS!!! (Approximately 11.6 gallons) I'm not very good at math but that comes out to $434 per 100 lbs!!!!! I realize everyone needs to make something along the way but that number is astounding to me. The average dairy farmer receives $15/100 lbs, which for most is less than cost of production right now. And the milk most farmers are selling is 3.5-4.5℅ butterfat which the processors reduce down and use the excess to make other products like butter, ice cream, cheese, yogurt etc...

I'm not one to complain, in fact I try to be a very positive person, but when the gap is this enormous I feel obligated to at least try to make people aware and to please support the dairy farmers and all farmers, especially the local ones. They put their heart and soul into what they do and often make a lot of sacrifices to achieve the lifestyle they love. With a lot of hard work, blood, sweat and tears along the way.

Feel free to share.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

From the restaurants angle, the soft drinks cost them about 0.05$ per glass. They probably feel milk is expensive too.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep. The milk coops are probably the most corrupt ag entities out there.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

The math given is not accurate because the dairies water down the milk as well. Adding to that is that they actually add corn syrup to it to sweeten it. It really is sad.

In Maine, the dairy association hired a professor of Mathematics from a University in Vermont and he concluded that the complex calculations that fixed the price of milk by the Maine Milk Commission was actually flawed, the calculations were incomplete and that no calculations could be made. By adding in some of his own accurate assumptions however, he deduced that Maine Dairy Farmer's were losing about $1.37 per hundred weight from what they should be getting.

I have always said that dairy farmers get shafted. What other industry is there where they come to your farm, haul your milk off, bring it to a creamery where they dilute it and divide it into many different products, sell it on you, then two weeks later after it is long gone, send you a check based on what they think it was worth?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We are Dairy Farmers and a member of Dairy Farmers of America cooperative and we just got a letter from The Cooperative Saturday in the mail. It said do to continue daily surpluses they are forced to sell milk for very low prices just two empty trucks. It said they are aware that other milk cooperatives have dropped Farms because they could not handle the milk they said they are also aware that other cooperatives have put measures in place to establish a farmer's level of production and not allow him to exceed that level. They said they will do neither of those they're going to put a plan in place that will lower the premiums it will lower the price they pay us for producing a quality product...... Kind of a Funny Story.. Neighbors sell and ship their milk to a smaller operation here that said it was going to drop eight farms in the area. They got a letter in the mail telling them the last day the truck would stop at their Farm to pick up milk. Those eight Farms were good Farms but they were small farms. The farmers did what anyone else would do they called the dairy and asked if there was any way they could avoid losing their milk Market. The dairy told them they would have to agree to increase the size of their herds. This small independent Dairy that wants to drop eight Farms has no trouble selling their excess milk to Dairy Farmers of America the Co-operative I am a member of.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

But but wait they say price is going up two-three dollars a hundred...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

See below.....Its not the law of supply and demand, its the law of price manipulation...

Now stop questioning the powers that be, and go make milk...



discbinedr said:


> Yep. The milk coops are probably the most corrupt ag entities out there.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How come every time I hear coop I immediately think of socialism?

It fits though, the ones that actually do the work get to share in the misery of low prices, while the middle men do good and the big wigs are living high on the hog.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

> The farmer is the only man in our economy who buys everything at retail, sells everything at wholesale, and pays the freight both ways.


John F. Kennedy (1917-1963) Thirty-fifth President of the USA


----------

